

Getting started with with Ember.js - chmike
http://www.andymatthews.net/read/2012/03/07/Getting-Started-With-EmberJS

======
meta8609
A much better article by the same author!
[http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/flame-on-a-
beginn...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/flame-on-a-beginners-
guide-to-emberjs.html)

------
thegingman
This article is outdated with the new router system. Basic application
structure has changed a lot as you can see in the latest guide here:
<http://emberjs.com/guides/outlets/>

------
pie
This is about the _author_ trying to get started with Ember, and doesn't offer
anything in the way of helpful guidance for new users.

Check out <http://emberjs.com/> or <http://emberjs.tumblr.com/> for more info.

~~~
commadelimited
Pie...

I wrote this article while I was learning Ember, and in fact used it as a way
of answering many of the questions I had that documentation didn't cover.

~~~
pie
Not trying to knock your article - just wanted to clarify the title, that it's
more of a personal "things I learned" than an intro for beginners.

I agree that the Ember docs are pretty weak and missing some key pieces that
one might miss when starting out.

~~~
commadelimited
It's all good. I'm not taking it personally.

------
sudonim
We've been rebuilding <http://customer.io> in Ember.js over the past week or
so. After dabbling in ember on a few screens, we decided to take the plunge
and go all the way. We're feeding data to ember from a private API on the back
end. As the front-end guy in our duo, I love being able to bind UI to ember
objects. It's really refreshing to be able to bind a text field and an h1 to
the same ember object and watch the latter update in real time. And everything
being in javascript makes it great to debug using the console in chrome. As
ember matures and becomes more widely accessible, I'm excited to see even more
great stuff being built on Ember.

------
mehulkar
I thought Ember.Buttons were deprecated now?

~~~
techiferous
They are, last I heard.

~~~
commadelimited
Ember Buttons are deprecated, but this article was written in March...before
the Ember team made that choice.

------
user49598
Thats a rather wordy getting started. No code samples? No pictures?

~~~
commadelimited
Indeed.

As others have mentioned I'm using Github's Gist system for embedding code
snippets. Makes it much easier to maintain and update, and also provides
syntax highlighting and the ability for people to fork the snippet.

Apologies that you weren't able to see the samples. I'll have to consider how
to manage that.

~~~
commadelimited
On a related note, as meta8609 mentioned, I've got a much more in-depth
article on Ember over at Adobe.

[http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/flame-on-a-
beginn...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/flame-on-a-beginners-
guide-to-emberjs.html)

